# Kid cudi



## esc420211 (Apr 22, 2010)

who likes kid cudi everybody i asks says hes not that great and he isnt stoner music 
i think it is


----------



## sandmonkey (Apr 22, 2010)

I think he makes some decent music. Definitely good wake'n'bake music for me!

He's not bad. definitely a lot better than all those auto-tuned fags.


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you thats wat i said and everybody was like no but yea i like his music too


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 23, 2010)

he's like the pink floyd of hip hop if u ask me. nice and mellow


----------



## aSilvrHaze (Apr 23, 2010)

i think he's fuckin awesome lol
embrace the martian
down & out
up, up, & away
soundtrack 2 my life
memories
pursuit of happiness
cudi zone

a few more that i cant think of rite now


----------



## brandon. (Apr 23, 2010)

I dig his work. I say he makes stoner music, just not stoner music like the grateful dead. There is a video on youtube of Kid Cudi smoking with some dude from high times during an interview.


----------



## sandmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

a perfect wake'n'bake song IMO:

[video=youtube;BVBQGrUUPgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVBQGrUUPgI[/video]


----------



## hairycheesenips (Apr 29, 2010)

my favorite Cudi songs are: I be high, Cudi Zone, The Prayer, Pursuit of Happiness and alot of others but "I be high" is a real nice song


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 8, 2010)

He's pretty good as far as new artists go, but I'm pretty open to all music. Anyone seen the NEW video for Pursuit of happiness? The one that's not about no damn party.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z_Ys3BO_4M . watch that and see what you think. And for those not in the know....his cd, Man on the Moon, well what do you really think it's about? one can only mention certain things sooo many times before it becomes evident what he's talkin about. Also, I've heard (not from personal experience or anything ) that if you listen to the MOTM CD while under the influence of some 2C-I, it can get a little intense...


----------



## 808toker (May 8, 2010)

kid cudi and chip tha ripper are both some of the best out right now IMO...go look up personal og by freddie gibbs too that songs a good one to chong the bong too


----------



## just a beginner (May 8, 2010)

ya he's good man but whatever happen to hits from the bong lol cyp hill brother


----------



## 808toker (May 8, 2010)

ohhhh thats on a whole nother chong level!!


----------



## esc420211 (May 9, 2010)

just a beginner said:


> ya he's good man but whatever happen to hits from the bong lol cyp hill brother


Yup cyp hill i can listen to i used to listen to dr.green thumb alot


----------



## MCLC (May 10, 2010)

Kid Cudi is the bessst music to listen to when your high, especially if you get a good head high, you just get on the same level as he was when he made it, just outta this world, its incredible. I went to a concert last friday and it was just crazy, hes the future of stoner music.
I listen to him for Wake n Bake, sleeping, middle of the day, partying, chilling out. Anytime, anywhere, cudi is the shit.

Also, @808toker, Freddie Gibbs is reaaallly sick too. This is my favorite song of his to smoke to, mad chill http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJe4755TtRg


----------



## blazin256 (May 11, 2010)

i think hes one of the best emerging artists. im lookin forward to his future music and colabos. like some kid cudi ft eminem...w/e song they do if its done will be a hit, mark my words


----------



## Jackp0t08 (May 11, 2010)

im a huge kid cudi fan
his music is legit, not some wannabe gangster garbage


----------



## rum.n.yoohoo (May 11, 2010)

hes good shit. also check out wiz khalifa, personally i think he is a little better but again just a opinion.


----------



## justforfun21 (May 12, 2010)

Kid Cudi is currently my favorite musical artist. His music is 100% stoner music. Almost all his songs are about being high. His ryhmes and beats are insane. I think he is right up there with Lupe Fiasco near the top of the rap game.


----------



## RhymesWithGosh (May 16, 2010)

I really dig cudi as well. He's doing his own thing and I feel like i can relate to some of his lyrics. Definitely stoner music in my opinion.


----------



## sandmonkey (May 16, 2010)

can't stop bumping this when I'm soaring off that AK-47:

[video=youtube;RnsAWbhsL8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnsAWbhsL8Q[/video]


----------



## tebor (May 17, 2010)

Me and my gf both like Cudi and anticipate his next release.


----------



## 808toker (May 17, 2010)

im seeing all these fans of cudi but im the only one to bring up chip? if you guys like cudi you gotta have some love for chip right? anyone with me?


----------



## drobro23 (May 17, 2010)

kid cudi is great i love his music definitly stoner music.........im a hardcore hip hop fan though and i gotta say that chip is better....look out for him he is the next big thing.....him or travis porter


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 18, 2010)

tebor said:


> Me and my gf both like Cudi and anticipate his next release.


Right there with ya'


----------



## tebor (May 23, 2010)

You guys talking about Chip tha Ripper?
yaw peaked my curiosity.


----------



## cdrippper2 (May 23, 2010)

tebor said:


> You guys talking about Chip tha Ripper?
> yaw peaked my curiosity.


 So far anyone i've heard cudi with gets thumbs up for the most part, chip included


----------



## 808toker (May 24, 2010)

tebor said:


> You guys talking about Chip tha Ripper?
> yaw peaked my curiosity.


 i brought up chip IMO he should go right along with cudi there just the bomb to smoke too i love both cudi and chip and there music is good in different moods you know what i mean? well yeah anyone who shows chip some love great! he is highly underrated...


----------

